# Cook Book



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay, I know someone else brought this up recently. So what about a cookbook?

I am not an organizer but it seems we ought to be able to put together one of those fundraiser type cookbooks. We could send the profits to Vern for the website. I think you can do them non profit style too!

I wish I could step up to the plate and take charge but my plate is way too full already.

Got any takers who like the idea!!????

Just had to ask.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You need a cook book to open a can of beans????









Regards, Glenn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool idea...and I will even share my coveted recipe for Monkey Puke...but...I can't take charge of this thing.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I like that Idea
Who is going to volunter to do the job of making the book

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great Idea Steph







I wouldn't know where to begin








I'm sure someone will know how to accomplish it.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Cool idea...and I will even share my coveted recipe for Monkey Puke...but...I can't take charge of this thing.
> [snapback]128642[/snapback]​


Monkey Puke????? Geez woman! What the heck is that?? I gotta have the recipe


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> You need a cook book to open a can of beans????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL: Somedays I think I need directions to get out of bed!!!!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I could submit my recipe for ice.

Just make sure the Outback Kool-Aid recipe is in there.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

GlenninTexas said:


> You need a cook book to open a can of beans????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a P-38









Sounds like a good idea. The cookbook, that is......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HootBob said:


> I like that Idea
> Who is going to volunter to do the job of making the book
> 
> Don
> [snapback]128691[/snapback]​


I would think the guy with the highest post count is the best typist...and has lots of time to put the book together.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

happycamper said:


> I am not an organizer but it seems we ought to be able to put together one of those fundraiser type cookbooks.Â We could send the profits to Vern for the website.Â I think you can do them non profit style too!
> [snapback]128223[/snapback]​


Just a question here. Doesn't Vern solely own this site, and doesn't he also own AndTech Solutions, which does the repair work for this site?? How does that qualify for non-profit? Just a question here, like I said, but I don't recall getting tax credit for my "non-profit organization" donation last year. So, I don't think it qualifies as a non-profit organization. 
On the other hand, I know of several actual non-profit organizations, which help kids and adults alike. If you want some names, just pop me an e-mail.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

Whatever the technical definition of Outbackers is, I seriously doubt Vern makes a profit at it. Comparing the amount of bandwidth we churn through to the member contributions he receives (you will notice there is no paid advertising to be found here), I'm sure this is costing him a chunk.

Personally, I wouldn't feel bad if Vern was making a profit. For his original inspiration, and all we get out of this site, he deserves it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Idea
> ...


Come on Doug and pass me I think you would be better at this








Just kidding we need someone that knows something about putting a book together for this task

Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> You need a cook book to open a can of beans????
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I use a can opener


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> we need someone that knows something about putting a book together for this task


Better yet, someone that knows something about cooking!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I might be willing to take this on. I will do some research and see how we go about putting something together. I'll get back to you.

Darlene P.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

sgalady said:


> happycamper said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an organizer but it seems we ought to be able to put together one of those fundraiser type cookbooks.Â We could send the profits to Vern for the website.Â I think you can do them non profit style too!
> ...


Disclaimer: I could be wrong here, I've been wrong before.

I think the term non-profit was used in the sense that the cook books could be sold at a price that only covered manufacturing costs and thus no profit for anybody.

If they were sold for a profit, that could be turned over to Vern towards maintaining this site.

I don't see any "Non-Profit" status in this scenario.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Katrina said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > happycamper said:
> ...


Jim I agree the price should cover the cost and maybe a little more to go towards the site
JMO

Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

GlenninTexas said:


> You need a cook book to open a can of beans????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was 16 I was camping with 2 friends and we found out how to open a can of beans. After a nice guy and his wife came by and helped us make a fire (it was raining and we just couldn't get a fire going) anyway after the fire was going real strong we decited it would be nice to have something hot to eat so we got the 3 cans of Pork&beans and thought it might save time by heating them up in the can first then open them and eat them saves on a dirty pan














. Well we put then on the grill above the fire and sat down to enjoy the fire. After awhile one of the cans moved got kinda got bigger, we all scattered as the first one went off the other 2 went off in short order and it was cold sandwiches after that







. The squirrels had a good meal and I think they were a little louder that day.

So there are more than one way to open a can of Beans but not all are really good ways


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

[snapback]129391[/snapback]​[/quote]

Jim I agree the price should cover the cost and maybe a little more to go towards the site
JMO

Don
[snapback]129476[/snapback]​[/quote]

Don, 
I agree with this whole-heartedly, that THIS is the compromise that we're looking for..........that the price should cover the cost and "maybe" a little more to go towards the SITE, not Vern, per se. The deal is, we're over 2,000 members strong, now, and who, but Vern, knows how much monetary contributions have been made to the site for expenses. Like I said before, my deceased ex-husband started a site, which takes up plenty of bandwidth, and it's still going on, with NO contributions, and NO advertisements. The extras here are nice, though. Also, there IS advertisement on this forum, under "AndTech Solutions" which offers services for sale.........owned by Vern. However, that's not a biggie, as it IS his site.
Darlene action


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay guys. Here's what I have found out so far. If we do a cookbook with up to 150 recipes in it and sell 500 cookbooks, the cost is less than 3.00 per cookbook. Suggested retail price would be about 7.00 so that is a profit of 4.00 per cookbook selling 500 or total profit for the site of $2000.00. How should we go about this and who really wants to own an Outbackers.com cookbook. The only other thing I can think of is normally when these things are done, it is a local fundraising effort. Instead each of these books would have to be mailed out individually meaning there would be the retail price plus the cost of shipping. I doubt shipping would be very high (not more than a couple of dollars), but would that be worth it to all of you? Should we start a poll to see if there is interest out there or what?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Okay guys. Here's what I have found out so far. If we do a cookbook with up to 150 recipes in it and sell 500 cookbooks, the cost is less than 3.00 per cookbook. Suggested retail price would be about 7.00 so that is a profit of 4.00 per cookbook selling 500 or total profit for the site of $2000.00. How should we go about this and who really wants to own an Outbackers.com cookbook. The only other thing I can think of is normally when these things are done, it is a local fundraising effort. Instead each of these books would have to be mailed out individually meaning there would be the retail price plus the cost of shipping. I doubt shipping would be very high (not more than a couple of dollars), but would that be worth it to all of you? Should we start a poll to see if there is interest out there or what?
> [snapback]129605[/snapback]​


We've shared alot of recipes, but 150? I dunno about that.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm staying out of this one









hey, i've got license plate frames for sale! sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I, personally, enjoy looking up the recipes we have access on the site, and REALLY see no need for a cookbook, per se. Also, when you can look up all kinds of recipes on the internet, I don't think it would go over too well. You can get recipes from Rachel Ray, Paula Deen, etc., just with the click of a mouse!
> I think it would be a major headache, one that people would agree to buy, then not follow-through with, as has been the experience of alot of online sellers of products. Shipping these things out can be EXPENSIVE, as well as very time consuming! So, who wants to get stuck with 100-200 extra cookbooks that people signed up for, and didn't pay for?? Not me!! Besides, I already have so many cookbooks, and what do I cook?? The same old things!
> 
> 
> ...


Okay Darlene,we will count you out on this one. 
Thanks for sharing your opinion. Who does want one?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Okay Darlene,we will count you out on this one.
> Thanks for sharing your opinion. Who does want one?
> [snapback]129632[/snapback]​


Me!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would definately buy one. I think it would be great to keep in our Outback. And need it or not, if it helps support this great community, I'm all over it!









And yes skippershe. I am going to buy license plate frames. Three actually. Just need to get out to the trailer and verify that our stickers are on the bottom.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

I would be interested too. I think Jolly could provide at least 50 with all of his Dutch Oven recipes!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I will definitely have to get one
With all the great recipes in it









Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I would be very interested. But can Jolly make a notation on his Dutch Oven recipes of "How to also cook in an OVEN"???







Seriously though I think it would be neat to have an Outbackers cookbook in my Outback







P.J.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> I would be interested too. I think Jolly could provide at least 50 with all of his Dutch Oven recipes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking that we will have a section on Dutch oven recipes too. We are not limited to 150 total recipes either; it's just that the price changes depending upon how many recipes are in the book. I know I probably could write a cookbook myself with the ones that I have collected over the years. In addition I may contact my local campgrounds to see if we could sell some in their stores. Would any of you be willing to do the same? Perhaps ask as we get further into this project if they might be willing to take 10 to start with the option to order more. I know that I collect cookbooks and if this was something that I saw in a campground store, I would buy it. If we moved another 500 by finding 50 campgrounds that would do this it would really be something else.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Okay guys.Â Here's what I have found out so far.Â If we do a cookbook with up to 150 recipes in it and sell 500 cookbooks, the cost is less than 3.00 per cookbook.Â Suggested retail price would be about 7.00 so that is a profit of 4.00 per cookbook selling 500 or total profit for the site of $2000.00.Â How shouldÂ we go about this and who really wants to own an Outbackers.com cookbook.Â The only other thing I can think of is normally when these things are done, it is a local fundraising effort.Â Instead each of these books would have to be mailed out individually meaning there would be the retail price plus the cost of shipping.Â I doubt shipping would be very high (not more than a couple of dollars), but would that be worth it to all of you?Â Should we start a poll to see if there is interest out there or what?
> [snapback]129605[/snapback]​


Thanks Darlene for doing the leg work









There are over 2000 members, most of us will probably buy at LEAST 1. We could also give them as gifts







I will probably buy a few








We will definitely be submitting some recipes, that's for sure. 
I will be more then happy to help do what ever I can to get this accomplished.

Just a couple of questions, will it soley be camping recipes? Also, will we have catagories, like an appetizer section, soup & stew section, B-B-Q section, poulrty, beef, pork etc .... you get the picture? Or will that be too complicated? Pease let me know if you could use my help.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

z-family said:


> We would also buy one...We arn't the greatest cooks (maybe I shouldn't have said that before the nf potluck coming up) but if it helps support this site, then we are in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob I'm not hungry no more
Just kidding
















Don


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys. Here's what I have found out so far. If we do a cookbook with up to 150 recipes in it and sell 500 cookbooks, the cost is less than 3.00 per cookbook. Suggested retail price would be about 7.00 so that is a profit of 4.00 per cookbook selling 500 or total profit for the site of $2000.00. How should we go about this and who really wants to own an Outbackers.com cookbook. The only other thing I can think of is normally when these things are done, it is a local fundraising effort. Instead each of these books would have to be mailed out individually meaning there would be the retail price plus the cost of shipping. I doubt shipping would be very high (not more than a couple of dollars), but would that be worth it to all of you? Should we start a poll to see if there is interest out there or what?
> ...


No, Tami I don't think we should just do it as a camping cookbook because anything we can do at home, we can do camping as well. We will have all the sections that you mentioned plus a few others like salads dressings, vegetables, egg and cheese etc. In addition we can do the dutch oven things and crock pot for those who like to use these. I will probably get some for friends as well plus get 2 for me. One for the house and one for the Outback. I was even thinking of not labeling it necessarily as an Outbackers.com recipe book because that might throw others off, but just have area where is says that profits from this book go to Outbackers.com. What do you think? I have a cookbook kit being sent to me, but will contact some others who have done cookbooks for their advise. Anyone who has done this is welcome to chime in with advise and I do appreciate your willingness to help, Tami. I'll let you know once the recipe gathering begins.
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> > prevish gang said:
> ...


Hi Darlene,

I agree we shouldn't limit the book to just camping recipes, & dutch oven & crock pot sections are a great idea.







Ok, just let me know when you need me









"_Recipes for the Outback & Home_" ?

Just thought I would throw that out there.







Come people put your thinking caps on for a clever name for the cookbook.

Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

"_Recipes for the Outback & Home_" ?

Hi All,

With all that great food from the potluck at Otter Lake, I'm sure we could get 150 recipes easily... I know we'd buy one (or more), regardless of where the $ goes. Personally I don't think splitting hairs over it is really a worthwhile passtime. JMO

What about "Home on Wheels, Food to Go" or something like that.

Clare


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

3aleteclare said:


> "_Recipes for the Outback & Home_" ?
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Hi Clare action

Where you been girl?
See you soon 2 weeks, didn't that go fast?

Tami


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

RizFam said:


> 3aleteclare said:
> 
> 
> > "_Recipes for the Outback & Home_" ?
> ...


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Hey Tami,
> 
> I've been, well, I'm not really sure where I've been...just kind of winding down the school year, then starting up the summer stuff. I just never seem to find the time to get on here. I can't believe we'll be in Canada in 2 weeks, time is sure flying by. Have you guys camped at all since Otter Lake?
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are well








No, we haven't been back to Otter Lake yet. 
I am so excited about NF's.







28 Outbacks, that is SO cool







Looking forward to seeing you as well. Tim is brining his pipes right?

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just to throw in my two cents...

I think the cookbook should be camping oriented, and be made up of recipes that have appeared here on Outbackers (huge loophole there for anyone that wants to jump through it). There are thousands of cookbooks out there, and ours needs to be unique in some way or another.

As far as numbers of sales, I would not base much on the fact that we have over 2,000 members. The vast majority of those members are not active, and I would guess rarely if ever even check-in. Sad I know







, but reality. We probably have about 100 members that we could count on at least considering the cookbook. I do like the gift idea though... sure could make quick work of my holiday shopping list!









Darlene P. I think you have been doing a great job taking this bull by the horns. You have some really great ideas already, and I think we will have a winner on our hands! Thank you!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: Is it to early to be thinking NY Times Best Seller list?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would probably buy a couple, myself, one for the house and one for the Outback. Would save time looking them up on the puter, plus may not have the puter with me. I DO hope there's someway of converting Jollyman's "coal count" to degrees, tho!!







I'm accident-prone, enough, as it is, without burning myself, counting coals, and trying to explain that to the ER doctor.








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Golden Mom said:


> I would be interested too. I think Jolly could provide at least 50 with all of his Dutch Oven recipes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those dutch ovens are a total mystery to me


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would buy one









I agree though that the book should be camping oriented or camping friendly since that is how the idea came up. You can always make the recipes at home, but we don't always have the means to make the same things in our TT's that we can at home. JMHO

Dawn


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

sgalady said:


> happycamper said:
> 
> 
> > I am not an organizer but it seems we ought to be able to put together one of those fundraiser type cookbooks.Â We could send the profits to Vern for the website.Â I think you can do them non profit style too!
> ...


I meant you could sell the books at cost and no profit would be made we would just all have a cook book. But it sure would be nice to see Vern have something to help with his cost.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I would buy one...I need some good crock pot recipes. I have recipe books for crockpots... but have never been WOWED by anything I made in a crockpot. I have mostly made stews and roasts with beef. I tried chicken and hated it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

happycamper said:


> I meant you could sell the books at cost and _*no profit would be made we would just all have a cook book*_. But it sure would be nice to see Vern have something to help with his cost.
> [snapback]129995[/snapback]​










Not that it matters what I think, but that's just the way I would like to see it approached, happycamper! And, if we can throw a couple of bucks Vern's way in the process, all the better.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd be more than happy to help, but I've never organized recipes for a cookbook, so I don't really know what's involved.







Still, I can proof-read, type, whatever.

I certainly have some recipes I would be happy to contribute!









And of course, you can count me in to buy 4 or 5 cookbooks in the end.


----------



## richnkristy (Apr 10, 2005)

I would love to buy one. I can't pass up a good cookbook! I also have plenty of recipes I could contibute. Great idea!









Kristy


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

All great ideas so far. Since so many are willing to help, we may be able to have make things easy on everyone by dividing this thing into sections. Lets say one person takes casseroles. This could be anything from Macaroni and cheese to Tuna Casserole. Another could do breakfasts , someone do appetizers, crockpot, dutch oven, meat, salads, etc. There could be a beverages section that could include more than just "go to the store; buy beer and ice







As I get more information from publishers and we get further into the research the we will divide responsiblities. My guess is that this will be a project that we will work on by fall and hope to have finished in time for Christmas. We will most likely do orders on a pre-pay basis with shipping figured in. The cost will be the same for everyone regardless and would just cut into the profits a little by the time it is all ironed out. Thank you everyone for your positive imput and great ideas. I know this will be great. I was thinking too that maybe we should have some pictures that people have taken at various campgrounds around the country to intermingle with the recipes. Jollymon can be our "Dutch Oven" Professor and educate all of the newbies on the wonders of campfire cooking.

Doug, when I said I didn't want to just make it about Outbackers, I only meant that I didn't want to chase off people of other makes and models by having it be an "Outbackers Recipe Book". If we want others to know how welcoming we are as a group, then we don't want to seem so "exclusive" and therefore scare off other potential buyers. I think instead we could include a forward like in a book about Outbackers.com 's history and what we are about and where the profits are going and how others can learn about the camping lifestyle by joining and contributing to the site. (Not to mention how we have the prettiest campers in the campground







) Just kidding. Anyway, at this point this is all speculation. Lets see what is involved, see who is interested, and then we can worry about how to put it together and do the best job with it when the time comes. I won't do anything that would hurt the group; that you can depend on. I have been involved over the years with many fundraising efforts including PTA. My first years as Ways and Means Chairman, I led our group to a profit of $25,000.00. Let's just say our principal was overjoyed.

Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good thoughts, Darlene









I guess we (meaning whoever is actually involved in this project) really need to make the decision what the goal is. Is it to create a cookbook of Outbackers recipes, or is it a fundraiser. I have a feeling it started as the former, and is morphing into the later. Either one is fine, but let's all be on the same page.

As far as seeming 'exclusive' by calling it an Outbackers cookbook, I wouldn't worry about that too much. We are and always have been very inclusive around here, and I for one think that is one of the great strengths of this community. We never turn on, or boot people out, if they decide to go another direction in the RV world. Instead we live by a friendly 'Once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker' creed. That being said, we are Outbackers.com, not RVers.com or Campers.com. By our very nature (charter?) we are in fact exclusive. Sometimes - speaking of life in general - when we try to be too many things, we end up not being very good at anything. As long as we are humble in our presentation, and don't try to sound superior or preachy, I don't think we will scare anybody off.

Just a thought.









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.; Maybe this would be a good time for Vern to pipe in with his view of this whole thing?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I like that Idea
> ...


I second that!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good thoughts, Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me personally, I couldn't care less about making money on the project, but if we aren't doing it to benefit the website, why bother going to all the hard work? We could just continue to let people copy the recipes that are submitted on the web site and save months of collecting, editing, and the trouble of packing and shipping hundreds of cookbooks all over the country. I really don't need another job, but I am willing to do it if I feel supported in the project.
Darlene
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Darlene,

I hope you do not think I have been busting you chops over this (was that a pun?). On the contrary, I think the efforts you have, and are, putting into this are great. And I agree, it will be a lot of work! I think whoever - if anybody - takes this on, needs to do it in a way that it seems worthwhile to them. Whatever you decide, I am behind you 100%. And if we can make the site some money, GREAT!









As I said earlier, Print it, and I will buy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Darlene,
> 
> I hope you do not think I have been busting you chops over this (was that a pun?). On the contrary, I think the efforts you have, and are, putting into this are great. And I agree, it will be a lot of work! I think whoever - if anybody - takes this on, needs to do it in a way that it seems worthwhile to them. Whatever you decide, I am behind you 100%. And if we can make the site some money, GREAT!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doug for the imput. We will continue with the fact finding and see if we can pull this off. Nothing will be done without the proper approval at the proper time. When I get all the cost projections and details about how to proceed we will start a poll to get a head count as to all who are interested.
Darlene


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


 Can I 3rd it??


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Count me in!
I'll certainly buy several cookbooks.

My views:
I think a cookbook is a great idea. Thanks to those for stepping up and working this thing out.

I would like to see the cookbook to be something camping oriented. It wouldn't have to be a CAMPING COOKBOOK, but at least something with lots of easy to make recipes with a reasonable amount of ingredients. I love to cook, and bake but I hate recipes with more than about 9 ingredients. I tend to shy away from those. Basically, simple recipes that can be made while camping, RVing, or at home.

I will certainly volunteer to put together a DUTCH OVEN section. It looks as if there is plenty of interest. I can include a HOW TO section for people 'new' to Dutch Oven Cooking as well. (yes, I can post a temperature chart for the charcoal too!) I have a good number of really good recipes for Dutch Ovens, or regular recipes as well.

As long as we are talking SECTIONS for the book...I think a camping oriented cookbook should include a few recipes for PIE IRON cooking too. (over an open fire) I'd be willing to head up that section as well.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Get busy for a few days and man I think my can of beans became mexican jumpin' beans.









Darlene, let us know what you need and when and how you need it!!!  I'm glad there is someone out there with the time, spirit and ambition to run with the idea!!!

JollyMon,

Maybe we should just have a section called "Cookin' with Jolly" . Sure seems you could fill it and we'd all enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

[

JollyMon,

Maybe we should just have a section called "Cookin' with Jolly" . Sure seems you could fill it and we'd all enjoy it!!!!!








[snapback]130821[/snapback]​[/quote]

This is a great idea, steph!

Jolly,

It would be great if you would head up the campcooking section. We could do some foil packet cooking recipes as well. I know that there are a few of these out there too.

I second the idea that the recipes should be ones easy enough to prepare in the limited space of a camper, but being as we have ovens and cooktops that kind of opens up the possibilities. I think we all get tired of the same old stuff, so new easy recipes can open up a whole new world for us campers that are tired of dogs and burgers.

Thanks for offering to help. Everyone get your recipes sorted and if there is anyone else who would like to take a section, let me know.

Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Prevish

Trying to come up with titles for a cookbook, a couple of ideas...

Cooking Outback

Cooking Outback with style

I'm willing to help out if you need me, I have recipes to share as well...Keep up the good work









Dawn


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hi Prevish
> 
> Trying to come up with titles for a cookbook, a couple of ideas...
> 
> ...


Great ideas Dawn! I need all the help I can get. Just be thinking of all the things you would like to contribute when we get there.
Darlene


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Just got a new pie Iron, so that section works for me.

How about all the catagories divided into Home, Campfire, and RV stove.
Think that would be too much?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


ROFL!!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Just got a new pie Iron, so that section works for me.
> 
> How about all the catagories divided into Home, Campfire, and RV stove.
> Think that would be too much?
> [snapback]131027[/snapback]​


 I think catagorizing it by things like salads, casseroles, crockpot, soups and stews, vegetables, meats, appetizers, breads, beverages, campfire etc might make it easier. Under campfire it could be broke
n down further into dutch oven, pie iron, foil packet etc. I can't think of anything that you could cook inside that couldn't already be converted to the RV stove. I think the advantage of the RV stove is that you can fry or cook stinky foods without stinking up the Outback. Is there anything you do out there that can't be cooked on a regular stove?

Darlene


----------



## patsybama (Mar 21, 2005)

I was just reading this topic for the first time. Is there another thread somewhere or has the topic gone by the wayside. I would certainly be interested in a cookbook..and anything I could do to help...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Nothing has gone by the wayside. I just think with camping season, sports etc everyone is busy. I think we shelved this project until wintertime when we can' t camp that much. Just start collecting recipes and we will see if we can get this thing kicked off after Christmas sometime. I have heard of a place (trying to get the name of it) where we can all log on and enter our recipes online. When it is all combined then we send it to print. Sounds pretty easy and not too much work on anyone. Anyhow, we are still researching all available cookbook printers. If you know of anyone who was easy to work with, please share the names and in the meantime get those recipe files out so we can have a cookbook by the Spring.

Thanks for the offer of help. I am sure we will need it.

Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If you have any *Dutch Oven, Pie Iron, or Open Fire recipes* ...
Send them to my email or PM them to me. I'm in charge of that section.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Not meaning to stir the beans, if you will, but...

Why not save a tree or two, (and the risk of printing up a bunch of copies that didn't sell), and just have a download link with a PayPal button so those "immediate" shoppers can download it and print their own off?

An e-Cookbook, so to speak.

Justa thought.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

shake1969 said:


> If you have any *Dutch Oven, Pie Iron, or Open Fire recipes* ...
> Send them to my email or PM them to me. I'm in charge of that section.


Thanks Jollymon. I was really hoping you would take this section since you are the "Mon" when it comes to the DO.

Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would buy one, I love cookbooks


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

I too would love to add another recipe book to my overwhelming collection ! Can never get enough of them.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Susan said:


> I too would love to add another recipe book to my overwhelming collection ! Can never get enough of them.


Sorry Susan, but it was decided that this was a bad idea after all and the project was closed. I am hoping that since this is still a hurtful subject that maybe this post could be deleted altogether so that it will not come up again.

Darlene


----------

